

The One Skill Startup Employees Need Most - jbrookman
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/startup-employee-skill-2013-02-08

======
shanellem
This reminds me of the debate of hiring generalists or specialists. I think
you should definitely hire generalists in the early stages.

